# Designer Mafia [Day Three] Mafia win



## Sypl

Do not communicate out of the thread unless you have a role that depends on that.

*48 hours of night*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Designer Mafia [Night One]*

Don't you mean Night Zero?


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Designer Mafia [Night Zero]*

*Day when mafia sends in actions.*

*The sun rises up.*
*Seritinajii was killed. He was not mafia.*
*A lynch ends the day.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Designer Mafia [Night Zero]*

Welp, I'm the doctor, everyone.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Hmm. Is there a reason you're roleclaiming already?

I think it might be a fine thing, if we don't immediately start roleclaiming, to tell what we sent in as a suggestion (since most of us are, presumably, not the same thing we suggested). That way we can build a list of what roles are probably present.

I suggested mafia roleblocker.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

I suggested a burglar.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Burgler.

Burglerize me tonight.
Please.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Gummy said:


> I think it might be a fine thing, if we don't immediately start roleclaiming, to tell what we sent in as a suggestion (since most of us are, presumably, not the same thing we suggested). That way we can build a list of what roles are probably present.
> 
> I suggested mafia roleblocker.


It'd be pretty easy and advantageous for the Mafia to lie about what they suggested and say that they suggested things like beloved princess, bomb, or jester to try to make people wary to lynch, though! (Or to say some other role to achieve some other end idk.) So I guess we should keep that in mind when making our rolelist.

Well, I suggested an insane doctor (50% chance of healing, 50% chance of killing), so uh. Looks like Kam is in for funtimes :D (I guess revealing the sanity that I picked kind of... ruins things. :c)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

I suggested a Bulletproof Recruiting Mason.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

I suggested a Jester. Because I like them. :P


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

I suggested a suicidal townie.

If you'll excuse me I'm going to go back in my room and cut myself while Jim Morrison groans in the background like a sad and pathetic maggot.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I suggested a suicidal townie.


I still hate you for that.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

I suggested a Vexus. Hadn't thought of combining roles like 'bulletproof mason,' but I wish I had.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

What's a vexus?

Also, haha, you're going to die on night 1. Unless there's a burglar.

Did somebody suggest burgler?


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Who's gonna die?
And a vexus is someone who redirects anything targeted at him/her.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

I think we have no leads so I'm going to vote *no lynch*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> What's a vexus?
> 
> Also, haha, you're going to die on night 1. Unless there's a burglar.
> 
> Did somebody suggest burgler?


*Raises hand* I'm not the burglar myself, though.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

*Abstain*.
I REALLY hope Seri wasn't the Theif.
But yeah, Burgler, burglarize me tonight.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

If the burglar targets Legend tonight, won't the burglar just die instead?

Also, are we even allowed to vote no lynch? The Friendly Mushroom said that a lynch ends the day, but perhaps he meant a majority vote; either way, we don't have a time limit, so there's no need to vote no lynch right away when everyone hasn't even had a chance to post yet! :( (I suppose that no lynch is what we'll end up voting, though.) Phantom, what role did you suggest?


----------



## Glace

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Agreeing with Phantom and LS99, *Abstain*. I don't see much to build off of. At all.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

But if we don't vote the day lasts longer! Why not just take back your vote?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Eifie said:


> If the burglar targets Legend tonight, won't the burglar just die instead?


Uh, no? iirc, Burglers don't die when they try to steal stuff, no matter what it is.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

For my safety I am not going to roleclaim... yet. But it's day one and we have no leads so what's the point in discussing further? Day one is always like this unless whoever is an inspector goes "HE DID ITZ!" we have nothing to go on.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Hm... Phantom, why haven't you told us who you submtited into the mix?

Kinda suspicious.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Cause I kinda didn't submit anything. I forgot. Happy? >:[

I've been uber busy irl so I forgot about this mafia totally.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

That's... how does that work?

If there are only 10 roles and 11 players?


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Maybe a role got repeated? Or something Mafian or Alien got thrown into the fray?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Maybe they made a vanilla townie or something?

Regardless, that doesn't really make much sense. Considering that TFM waited for the mafia to send in their kill and is going to wait until we decide who to lynch, wouldn't it make sense for him to _wait_ for somebody to send in a role instead of imbalancing the game (kind of) and depriving a player of their choice of a role?

I'm casting a tentative vote for *Phantom*, here. Could you roleclaim or something to make yourself less suspicious?

The Friendly Mushroom: What would you do if someone forgot to send in a role?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Squirrel said:


> Who's gonna die?
> And a vexus is someone who redirects anything targeted at him/her.


You mean a nexus.



Karkat Vantas said:


> That's... how does that work?
> 
> If there are only 10 roles and 11 players?


I imagine our GM would have made up an 11th role. Just like, if there weren't any/enough Mafia-aligned roles, I imagine he would have replaced or changed some of them to Mafia. Hence why I suggested listing off what we'd suggested only as a guideline to what we may have, and not as a definitive list.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Fine, hello, I'm a burglar, which I think means there's more than one. At least the role post said "a burglar" which kind of leaves it open that there's two. Might solve the issue of 11.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Phantom said:


> Fine, hello, I'm a burglar, which I think means there's more than one. At least the role post said "a burglar" which kind of leaves it open that there's two. Might solve the issue of 11.


Well my PM said "the" not "a", so I guess there may very well be multiple of a/some role(s). Anybody else get "a" in their PM?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Uh, no? iirc, Burglers don't die when they try to steal stuff, no matter what it is.


Wait, is burglar the one-use role that targets a player and adopts their role, while the player that they targeted becomes vanilla or something? If it is, then of course the burglar would die if they targeted the suicidal townie, and it would be kind of a waste of the burglar's ability, really.



Phantom said:


> But it's day one and we have no leads so what's the point in discussing further? Day one is always like this unless whoever is an inspector goes "HE DID ITZ!" we have nothing to go on.


Leads can come from discussion! If no one talks except to say that there's nothing to talk about, there never _will_ be anything to talk about. :(



Karkat Vantas said:


> That's... how does that work?
> 
> If there are only 10 roles and 11 players?


I'd guess that the GM would just pick a role himself, like he would have had to do if no one had suggested a Mafia-aligned killing role or something. (Also there are only ten players.)

EDIT: 





Gummy said:


> Well my PM said "the" not "a", so I guess there may very well be multiple of a/some role(s). Anybody else get "a" in their PM?


I just got a role name.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



			
				The Friendly Mushroom; PM said:
			
		

> You are a burglar. At night, you can steal something from someone to remove their powers.


That's it. So I am dead, glad I saved my noose from Kanto mafia.

Inactivity kills.

EDIT: before it gets asked I have not stolen from anyone, I was busy with Doctor Who mafia. ((I pre wrote all the possible day posts. :D))


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

... Mine didn't say 'the' _or_ 'a'. It just said: 

Role

Description

When I suggested burglar, I was thinking of a thief, which gains an item related to a person's role (like a cop having a gun and a doctor having a knife). Apparently it 'sometimes' strips the person of their powers. I didn't really specify much other than that. Are you thinking of a channeler?

Also, Phantom: Who did you target? I'm still kind of suspicious, honestly, mostly because being 'a' burglar could just be an excuse when someone else claims burglar. Also I wouldn't think two people would suggest the same thing anyway.

EDIT: Removing powers doesn't necessarily mean using them yourself! Can you use this action more than once? Do the powers stay night after night? And you didn't burglarize him yet, did you?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

I haven't targetted anyone, as I said. I forgot. Maybe there's a thief role _and_ burglar? Or maybe TFM was on crack and meant to put "the"?

EDIT: That was my entire role post. Again, "You are a burglar. At night, you can steal something from someone to remove their powers. " I assume that means every night. I have not done anything people. I hardly use a power like this in the beginning of the game til I have an idea who to use it on anyways. I might steal from a doctor or something so I always wait til I have a good idea who to target. No idea if they stay night by night though. The GM will have to say that. I think it means I am, in a sense, a role blocker. It doesn't say I can use their powers or anything so... yeah.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Then there's no real problem if you're a roleblocker, is there? I just imagined it as an info role, though I guess I wasn't specific enough.

A thief and a burglar are the same thing, unless someone else suggested thief. I just said thief because it said thief in parentheses on this.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Mai said:


> EDIT: Removing powers doesn't necessarily mean using them yourself! Can you use this action more than once? Do the powers stay night after night? And you didn't burglarize him yet, did you?


The suicidal townie has a non-optional action, though. Someone stealing it would presumably mean that it's not optional for them, either. (But by stealing I mean the thief removing the person's role and gaining that role for themself.)

But oh! I never saw that role in the list; never mind! I thought you were talking about a different kind of burglar; this is just an investigative thing. (Unless in this game the GM is also having the thief strip the person of their powers.)


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Mai: Eh I can't see the link my internet security screams "nooooo! NO TOUCHY!".


But yeah... Not sure who I'll chose tonight if I live. If someone has a role that they'd know when they're blocked I can chose them, or inspect me whoever has inspector duties or something like that.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Phantom: Here, then. It's a screenshot.

Wait, this doesn't really make much sense to me. You _didn't _ send in your night action, but you still think you're going to die? Are you talking about mafia kill or what?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

I hate roleclaiming, almost every mafia game I play that I roleclaim in I get killed by the mafia. Like next night.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

There's no need to be so paranoid. If you were inspector, I'd probably say you had something to fear, but it sounds like you're just a roleblocker if you're telling the truth (which I doubt I'll ever let go of these suspicions, but whatever) and besides, we have Kam (who I've decided is good because someone confirmed doctor is in the game _afterward_ instead of saying that after I said that the role would be in the game). Of course he's insane, but at least if you're so dead set that you're going to die that you have a 50% chance of living.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Mai said:


> There's no need to be so paranoid. If you were inspector, I'd probably say you had something to fear, but it sounds like you're just a roleblocker if you're telling the truth (which I doubt I'll ever let go of these suspicions, but whatever) and besides, we have Kam (who I've decided is good because someone confirmed doctor is in the game afterward instead of saying that after I said that the role would be in the game). Of course he's insane, but at least if you're so dead set that you're going to die that you have a 50% chance of living.


The thief is an investigative role in that list. My understanding of how it works is that it targets someone each night and the GM PMs something back saying that they stole a gun or something. Then we could use that information to try to figure out the target's role (in this case, it might indicate Mafia or cop). (If this thief isn't the variant that strips someone of their role, I believe the name and the "stealing" thing are just flavour; the items can't actually be used.) So if our GM is going by the list, Phantom is not a roleblocker, and she actually is a sort of inspector, which means that she might have reason to believe that she's going to die tonight, but we do have a doctor! (although insane, unless we have more than one.)


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

*Lynch must occur.*





Squirrel said:


> Who's gonna die?
> And a vexus is someone who redirects anything targeted at him/her.


It's Nexus.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Anyone else find it ironic that Karkat is the insane doctor?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Yeah, but didn't Phantom say it removes their powers? Personally, I think roleblocker and inspector all at once would be a bit much. Though I guess it said some GMs do do it that way.

EDIT: I'm repeating this, just to try.

_The Friendly Mushroom:_ What would happen if someone forgot to send in a role?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Translation, healz please while tonight I figure out what my role is.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Mai said:


> Yeah, but didn't Phantom say it removes their powers? Personally, I think roleblocker and inspector all at once would be a bit much. Though I guess it said some GMs do do it that way.


Oh! So she did. Then it's the variant that... I guess makes the person vanilla as well? I'd assume their action that night would still go through, but after that I guess they wouldn't be able to use it anymore? (Also, bulletproof recruiting mason is also just a bit overpowered, so it's very possible.) And actually, that's not really overpowered; if they targeted a doctor, the doctor wouldn't be able to heal anymore, so that'd be pretty bad for the town!

Okay, so, we have to lynch! So um we probably don't want to lynch Kam, Phantom, or Legend! Other than that idk.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

I lynch the GM for forcing us to lynch.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

We have to lynch? UGh. I guess *Chief Zackrai* since I haven't seen many posts from him and whatnot.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Bulletproof recruiting mason doesn't sound terribly reliable, though. What if the mafia is allowed in the group because they didn't kill the leader?

Although I'm still sure Phantom is mafia, I admit it would probably help to wait and see what happens tonight. I guess *Chief Zackrai* would work.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

I'll go with *Zackrai* too.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Mai said:


> Bulletproof recruiting mason doesn't sound terribly reliable, though. What if the mafia is allowed in the group because they didn't kill the leader?
> 
> Although I'm still sure Phantom is mafia, I admit it would probably help to wait and see what happens tonight. I guess *Chief Zackrai* would work.


Bulletproof usually only refers to getting attacked by a killing role in the night and not any other sort of death, but idk, maybe.

Why are you sure that Phantom is Mafia? Because of the "a" burglar thing? Our role PMs don't seem to all have been terribly consistent, and no one else has _actually_ claimed burglar anyway!

Ew, inactive lynching. :( Ugh, well I guess we're going to have to default to that if Chief Zackrai doesn't post, just to get rid of dead weight, but idk since my vote won't actually make a difference I won't make it yet and hopefully Zackrai will come on and post before there's a majority!


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

On the Phantom thing... I'm not sure, really. Like I said earlier, if TFM would wait for the mafia to make a kill and wait for us to lynch before starting the night, then I just kind of think that he would wait for her to suggest a role, you know? It just seems easier to claim a role someone already said was in the game, too, instead of risking that no one says they suggested your role. It's more of a gut thing, and I guess if Phantom has anything to bring other than 'I forgot my night action' (because her role didn't confirm anything, either!) then I'll probably be satisfied.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Mai said:


> On the Phantom thing... I'm not sure, really. Like I said earlier, if TFM would wait for the mafia to make a kill and wait for us to lynch before starting the night, then I just kind of think that he would wait for her to suggest a role, you know? It just seems easier to claim a role someone already said was in the game, too, instead of risking that no one says they suggested your role. It's more of a gut thing, and I guess if Phantom has anything to bring other than 'I forgot my night action' (because her role didn't confirm anything, either!) then I'll probably be satisfied.


Hm. I don't know about the first thing, but Phantom wasn't asked to roleclaim until everyone else (except Zackrai) had already said what roles they'd suggested. I wouldn't really expect the Mafia to tell the truth about what roles they suggested, anyway; it would be easy for them to frame someone the way that you're saying if they just lied about it. (this isn't relevant to Phantom, but I'm just saying)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

OH GUYS.

Just got back from my Coe's Quest marathon.
And in a PM TFM sent me, along with generally laughing at me, he told me that I would die tonight /unless/ I was targeted by the Thief, in which case the Theif would steal my gun, thus keeping me from killing myself the whole game, and I suppose that the Theif would be able to use my gun in a very Vig sort of way.


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> OH GUYS.
> 
> Just got back from my Coe's Quest marathon.
> And in a PM TFM sent me, along with generally laughing at me, he told me that I would die tonight /unless/ I was targeted by the Thief, in which case the Theif would steal my gun, thus keeping me from killing myself the whole game, and I suppose that the Theif would be able to use my gun in a very Vig sort of way.


It's completely hilarious.

Also you gave me an idea.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



The Friendly Mushroom said:


> Also you gave me an idea.


O rly?
But yeah, *Cheif Zackrai*, because I forgot to earlier.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

OK, so if I target Legendaryseeker99 and they don't die, that proves my role.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Phantom said:


> OK, so if I target Legendaryseeker99 and they don't die, that proves my role.


YAAAAY~


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

That's fine with me.

...hey, is there a second doctor? If you do roleclaim, I can heal you and you can heal me.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> YAAAAY~


If I die from "saving" you I will drop an angry badger on your head. >:|


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

I just realized that some roles were cut, because if they weren't, there would be no/one Mafia.
Which means my Super Mason might not exist :(


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Well, if you steal a noose, why would you suddenly feel compelled to hang yourself with it? Sure, game mechanics, but I don't think stealing from the suicidal townie would make you die yourself.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Mai said:


> Well, if you steal a noose, why would you suddenly feel compelled to hang yourself with it? Sure, game mechanics, but I don't think stealing from the suicidal townie would make you die yourself.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that it'll just give her a gun to kill someone/do nothing with.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

I be paranoid Mai. If LS99 is lying for some reason and I somehow die because the world wants me to... meh.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I just realized that some roles were cut, because if they weren't, there would be no/one Mafia.
> Which means my Super Mason might not exist :(


Well, one mafia would be silly, but I see no reason to change it when one of the the main ideas of the game is to pick other people's roles. If Phantom is to be believed then I think the one made up by the creator role would be mafia. Plus we have no idea what Seri picked, because she's dead. Also Chief Zackrai hasn't posted, and anyone could lie about what they suggested.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Huh! I'm guessing that the thing The Friendly Mushroom got an idea about means that the thief will actually be able to steal items, now?



Mai said:


> Well, one mafia would be silly, but I see no reason to change it when one of the the main ideas of the game is to pick other people's roles. If Phantom is to be believed then I think the one made up by the creator role would be mafia. Plus we have no idea what Seri picked, because she's dead. Also Chief Zackrai hasn't posted, and anyone could lie about what they suggested.


If Jack was telling the truth, then we probably started with at least 1.5 Mafia: the don who killed Seri (or the hitman, or something) and the Mafia roleblocker. Of course, Seri could've been killed by a vig or something, but that wouldn't have been very smart of them! :( Oh, and Kam, who did you heal last night?

(Hm, although, actually, I don't know how The Friendly Mushroom GMs roles like Mafia roleblocker; would they know who the Mafia are and be able to communicate with them and become the don if the don dies, or not?)


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

I healed Squirrel.

Remember, it's entirely possible that somebody here is lying about the role they submitted.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

So let's lynch Zackrai and get it done with so that we can figure more out tomorrow. We need more info, maybe tomorrow something will happen to give us a hint.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Well, if the GM actually used each person's suggestions, then someone here is trying to get lynched. *cough*Jester*cough* I'm beginning to suspect that a simple inactivity-lynch is just what he's looking for. *glares at Chief Zackrai*

In other matters, 1.5 Mafia? Hauu, that's confusing. Though it would be extremely useful to know what Seri and Zackrai suggested. I'm practically stuck right now, but my gut is tellling me to keepy my vote as it is for now.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

I doubt that inactivity is being used in an attempt to get lynched. We could have easily picked anyone else to randy lynch.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Hey, if he's Jester then lynching him is fine.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

It's actually pretty unlikely that Zackrai would be Mafia, I think; he hasn't been on for the past five days, but a kill was sent in. I guess it's possible that he's the roleblocker, though, but of course, that's not any more likely than anyone else being the roleblocker.



Glace said:


> Well, if the GM actually used each person's suggestions, then someone here is trying to get lynched. *cough*Jester*cough* I'm beginning to suspect that a simple inactivity-lynch is just what he's looking for. *glares at Chief Zackrai*


He hasn't actually been online, so if he is Jester, he's not doing that on purpose!


----------



## Glace

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Depends. If the GM is truly up for a short game and we end up lynching a Jester on the first lynch, then he wins. I doubt that's the case, but I'm just pointing out that possibility.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

I think a Jester's death would not end the game.

At least, that's not how I'd imagine it.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

It's also possible that you're mafia and trying to get us not to kill your friend, or maybe you're the Jester and trying to get us to be suspicious of you instead.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

How am i defending my "friend"? The jester has no alignment. His goal is to get lynched.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Um, I don't think you read my post right.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

*Rereads post*

I don't see how i read it wrong. Care to ellaborate, or am i just being extremely oblivious?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Phantom said:


> It's also possible that you're mafia and trying to get us not to kill your friend, or maybe you're the Jester and trying to get us to be suspicious of you instead.


More likely the former, if either of those is true at all; it wouldn't really be a good idea for the jester to call people's attention to the possible existence of a jester, which Glace did by saying that she suggested jester in the first place, but it would be an excellent idea for the Mafia.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Who said they recommended jester to begin with?


----------



## Glace

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

I did. In all honesty, i wanted to see how a game with a jester would possibly unfold. And eifie, although, as you said, mafia suggesting a jester would seem strategical, no one received their roles until after they suggested. The mafia would have not known they were mafia at the time if they were trying to suggest a role that could be used to their advantage, whether it be a jester or something else.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

She meant by that lying and saying that you suggested a jester, I think, when you suggested something else.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



Glace said:


> I did. In all honesty, i wanted to see how a game with a jester would possibly unfold. And eifie, although, as you said, mafia suggesting a jester would seem strategical, no one received their roles until after they suggested. The mafia would have not known they were mafia at the time if they were trying to suggest a role that could be used to their advantage, whether it be a jester or something else.


My point is that the Mafia could lie and say that they suggested jester when in fact they didn't, which would make the town much more wary to lynch; that would be a great help to the Mafia. (It wouldn't actually be a good idea for someone to suggest jester with the knowledge that they're going to be Mafia-aligned any more than it would be a good idea for an innocent to do that.)


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Unless of course he thought we'd think that and decided to do that so we'd think what we're thinking... THAT MADE SENSE IN MY HEAD!

Translation for those who aren't me:

Unless they would anticipate that we'd think that it's a mafia tactic, and thus would lynch him, and he actually is the jester.

I am looking way too far into this methinks.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

Hey, TFM, here's a question-- since the jester role is definitely imbalanced, would you have it so his win condition is separate from everyone else's?


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

I'm using the variation of a jester.

One more vote to lynch Zack.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*



The Friendly Mushroom said:


> I'm using the variation of a jester.
> 
> One more vote to lynch Zack.


Are we to take that as confirmation that the role exists in this setup, then?

I guess that means that Glace is telling the truth about what she suggested, at least! (well, unless it was Zackrai or Seri who suggested the jester.)

I would really like to wait for Zackrai to come online and post before we lynch him, though, if only to hear what role he suggested! :(


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

...I think she's saying that a jester's win condition is separate from everyone else's.

*Zackrai*


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day One]*

*Chief Zackrai was lynched. He was not mafia.*

*48 hours of night.*


*It is now day. Karkat was killed. Kam was not mafia. Legend committed suicide. *
*
Daytime.*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

So uh, I haven't been around lately and only just now did a CTRL+F search for Legendaryseeker99's name, but if I'm not mistaken Phantom was going to steal Legend's gun, right? So if Legend committed suicide, either (1) I missed something important that was said, (2) Phantom forgot to turn in a night action or forgot about the plan, or (3) Phantom's lying about her role which probably means Mafia.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Gummy said:


> So uh, I haven't been around lately and only just now did a CTRL+F search for Legendaryseeker99's name, but if I'm not mistaken Phantom was going to steal Legend's gun, right? So if Legend committed suicide, either (1) I missed something important that was said, (2) Phantom forgot to turn in a night action or forgot about the plan, or (3) Phantom's lying about her role which probably means Mafia.


Or the Mafia roleblocker blocked Phantom! I'm not sure if our GM allows for the thief to be roleblocked, though, since I guess it does count as an inforole; hm.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

You forgot to kill me on the list.

(PS: Legend's dead for a very obvious reason, I'm amazed you haven't figured it out based on the death flavour)


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

There was no death flavor. Unless you mean 'Legend commited suicide.', I guess.

So Phantom! What do you have to say for yourself?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

OMG! I am so sorry my phone ran out of MB's so I couldn't get on. 

I targetted Legendaryseeker99, and I took the gun. I have no idea how they committed suicide. My night action did go through right TFM?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Phantom said:


> OMG! I am so sorry my phone ran out of MB's so I couldn't get on.
> 
> I targetted Legendaryseeker99, and I took the gun. I have no idea how they committed suicide. My night action did go through right TFM?


So you couldn't get on, yet you still sent in your night action?

I guess you could be talking about replying, though.

Anyway, who are we going to lynch? With Glace, even though jester is kind of a suspicious role  to say you sent in, since TFM said he was using a jester, not 'if I was using a jester' or 'I may or may not be using a jester, but if I am', isn't that confirming that a jester is in the game, therefore making them much more likely to be telling the truth (and by extension much more likely to be innocent)?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Mai said:


> So you couldn't get on, yet you still sent in your night action?
> 
> I guess you could be talking about replying, though.


 
Yes, I sent my night action, but that was days ago, like the second the night started. I haven't been overly active the past three days.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Phantom said:


> I targetted Legendaryseeker99, and I took the gun. I have no idea how they committed suicide. My night action did go through right TFM?


Huh. If you're telling the truth, could Kam and Legend have been lovers or something...? That's the only other possibility I can think of that could explain suicide, anyway.

TFM: Was Legend innocent?



Mai said:


> Anyway, who are we going to lynch? With Glace, even though jester is kind of a suspicious role  to say you sent in, since TFM said he was using a jester, not 'if I was using a jester' or 'I may or may not be using a jester, but if I am', isn't that confirming that a jester is in the game, therefore making them much more likely to be telling the truth (and by extension much more likely to be innocent)?


Telling the truth about what she suggested doesn't actually make Glace any more likely to be innocent!


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

Hmm they could have been lovers, that would make sense. Also I er have a new ability. I am a vig. I think for a night, or maybe from now on? TFM didn't explain to well, but I can use the gun.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Phantom said:


> Also I er have a new ability. I am a vig. I think for a night, or maybe from now on? TFM didn't explain to well, but I can use the gun.


Hm, it doesn't really seem like a good idea for you to use the gun without any solid leads if we end up lynching an innocent today; there are probably two Mafia-aligned people (don and roleblocker) and a mislynch today and a wrong kill tonight would most likely mean an innocent loss.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

I know; I am curious, though,  if I get to keep it or not.


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Phantom said:


> I know; I am curious, though,  if I get to keep it or not.



YOU GET TO KEEP IT NOOB.

_Negrek gave a rudeness warning for this post._


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

Ok definate healz please. And please don't call me a noob, I'm nine years older than you and been here longer. I've been in games where you keep the ability for one night, then lose it.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

... I _guess_ that was TFM confirming Phantom as innocent? Or at least not lying?

Now that we've got a confirmation for Phantom as innocent, should everyone else roleclaim? Our daytimes are as long as we need them to be, after all, so as long as no one votes we can keep it going for a while.

I'd be willing to roleclaim myself as long as other people agree to the idea; I don't  want to go roleclaiming if we're just going to lynch and end the day phase.

ALSO TFM: WAS LEGENDARY MAFIA?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

Well I am a vig/burglar. I can steal again tonight, and chose to kill someone like a vigilante. When I steal someone I take their powers so they can't use them. I think I best use both these mafia. Healers please get on with teh heals or I am screwed okpleasethanks. It can be used as a sort of inspection. I target the mafia, no mafia kill. But the chances are slim and I am most likely to hit an innocent. But about me being a noob.... TFM thank you for confirming my innocence. Now I won't get lynched.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Phantom said:


> Well I am a vig/burglar. I can steal again tonight, and chose to kill someone like a vigilante. When I steal someone I take their powers so they can't use them. I think I best use both these mafia. Healers please get on with teh heals or I am screwed okpleasethanks. It can be used as a sort of inspection. I target the mafia, no mafia kill. But the chances are slim and I am most likely to hit an innocent. But about me being a noob.... TFM thank you for confirming my innocence. Now I won't get lynched.


Are you sure you can use both of these at once? I know I'm not the GM, but it seems sort of unreasonable and I know I wouldn't do it. Plus, a jack of all trades (the role, not Gummy) can only use their powers once a night in most games, right?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Phantom said:


> Well I am a vig/burglar. I can steal again tonight, and chose to kill someone like a vigilante. When I steal someone I take their powers so they can't use them. I think I best use both these mafia. Healers please get on with teh heals or I am screwed okpleasethanks. It can be used as a sort of inspection. I target the mafia, no mafia kill. But the chances are slim and I am most likely to hit an innocent. But about me being a noob.... TFM thank you for confirming my innocence. Now I won't get lynched.


Unfortunately our claimed doctor is dead (and was insane, anyway) and no one else says that they've suggested a doctor, so I guess hopefully you'll get lucky tonight! Is that how it works, then? If you steal from someone, their action _that night_ fails as well? (hm, I wonder what would happen if you and the roleblocker targeted each other, although I still don't even know if the roleblocker can block the thief)

I'm not so sure about roleclaiming; I guess it would be fine for, say, the bulletproof recruiting mason to claim, since the Mafia wouldn't be able to kill them, anyway, and they can confirm some others as innocent for us as well. (Hopefully it wasn't Chief Zackrai!) It'd probably be a bad idea for a role like the Nexus to claim, though, because then they'd lose the advantage of the Mafia targeting them unwittingly during the night and possibly ending up targeting one of themselves. (Although everyone else roleclaiming would narrow things down so that that happens anyway.)


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

I figure one per night, since that would make me waaay overpowered. I forgot to edit in a slash there. My bad there.

EDIT: Was post ninja'd

Well I can assume it failed that night since if he told LS99 that if I targetted him he wouldn't kill himself, thing is he somehow did. Can he still commit suicide for a lover role without a gun? What if LS99 was lying, we still don't know his alignment, he might have been a mafia that was a lover with an innocent. It happens.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Phantom said:


> Well I can assume it failed that night since if he told LS99 that if I targetted him he wouldn't kill himself, thing is he somehow did. Can he still commit suicide for a lover role without a gun? What if LS99 was lying, we still don't know his alignment, he might have been a mafia that was a lover with an innocent. It happens.


Oh, I forgot that you got a gun from him! If you got the gun, though, your action must have been successful, right? I guess stealing from someone doesn't stop their action from going through that night, then.

If Legend was mafia, then Kam would have had to be the lover, and then why would Legend attack Kam? (Unless Legend was the mafia roleblocker and wasn't allowed to communicate with the rest of the mafia, but people in this forum generally don't seem to GM mafia roleblocker that way, so I doubt it.)

EDIT: Unless Legend was the mafia don and targeted the Nexus, in which case aha that's unfortunate poor mafia, but I think TFM would probably have remembered to note that Legend was mafia if that was the case! (Also the game would probably end.)


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Eifie said:


> Unfortunately our claimed doctor is dead (and was insane, anyway) and no one else says that they've suggested a doctor, so I guess hopefully you'll get lucky tonight! Is that how it works, then? If you steal from someone, their action _that night_ fails as well? (hm, I wonder what would happen if you and the roleblocker targeted each other, although I still don't even know if the roleblocker can block the thief)
> 
> I'm not so sure about roleclaiming; I guess it would be fine for, say, the bulletproof recruiting mason to claim, since the Mafia wouldn't be able to kill them, anyway, and they can confirm some others as innocent for us as well. (Hopefully it wasn't Chief Zackrai!) It'd probably be a bad idea for a role like the Nexus to claim, though, because then they'd lose the advantage of the Mafia targeting them unwittingly during the night and possibly ending up targeting one of themselves. (Although everyone else roleclaiming would narrow things down so that that happens anyway.)


So are you going to roleclaim or not? Are you implying that you are the nexus?

Here's the thing: we have a nearly unlimited amount of time. If everyone roleclaims, then we can have a nice, lonh, unlimited discussion about who to lynch, and if we get lucky Phantom can use her vig-powers to kill off some mafia during the night. It'll be fine!

Plus, if you roleclaim I'll roleclaim, which will hopefully help my plan make more sense to you all.


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

Quit asking me questions. Also I could have just said that to mess with you.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

... That's it. I'm tired of waiting. I will roleclaim first.

I am the daytime vigilante. I was ridiculously close to killing Phantom on day one. We can all roleclaim, then if needed I will vigkill someone before we lynch. That way roleclaiming is very safe.

DO NOT VOTE FOR SOMEONE. ROLECLAIM SO WE CAN MOVE FORWARD, OR I WILL KILL YOU.

There is no downside! We can get a lot done in this day phase if we try.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

But if you're lying, you'd get all of us to roleclaim and then we'd get picked off accordingly. Not to mention that a Designer Mafia is based on whatever unknown roles we submit (and could easily lie about).


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

But we can't wait for a bulletproof recruiting mason (if that's what was really suggested) or an inspector or something to inspect me. We don't know if we have one! All we have is Phantiom, who already has vig-killing powers and for all we know would just turn me into vanilla by stealing my powers.

Since we don't know whether we have a doctor (I can't recall anyone suggesting that except for the insane one which was claimed by Kam) I'll probably just die in the night.

I could kill someone if you'd like, but I can only do that once a day. I asked.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Mai said:


> I could kill someone if you'd like, but I can only do that once a day. I asked.


Well, daykilling someone wouldn't prove your alignment anyway, since you could easily be a mafia assassin. It'd be a great idea for you to get everyone to roleclaim in that case.

Hm, I don't know. :| I'm reluctant to claim, but if everyone else wants to trust Mai and is willing to roleclaim, I suppose I can as well.

(Jack and Glace seem to have disappeared, though.)


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Eifie said:


> Well, daykilling someone wouldn't prove your alignment anyway, since you could easily be a mafia assassin. It'd be a great idea for you to get everyone to roleclaim in that case.
> 
> Hm, I don't know. :| I'm reluctant to claim, but if everyone else wants to trust Mai and is willing to roleclaim, I suppose I can as well.
> 
> (Jack and Glace seem to have disappeared, though.)


That's true, but no one had said they suggested a mafia assasin so far. It would at least narrow down my role.

Maybe we should consider them for daykilling/ lynching?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

I haven't quite disappeared, it's just that it's finals this week so I've only been checking TCoD like every two or three days so by the time I see Mafia stuff and want to talk about it, everybody's already said what I was going to say. Definitely don't want to be daykilled/lynched, nope nope.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Mai said:


> That's true, but no one had said they suggested a mafia assasin so far. It would at least narrow down my role.
> 
> Maybe we should consider them for daykilling/ lynching?


No one's said that they suggested a daytime vigilante, either, have they? I do believe that you've got a role that lets you kill during the day, but having that confirmed would do nothing to help us figure out your alignment. I suppose, if we don't hear from Glace at all... :| But if she turns out to be innocent, and we accidentally lynch an innocent (I don't think daykills end the day?), then an innocent loss is extremely likely.



Gummy said:


> I haven't quite disappeared, it's just that it's finals this week so I've only been checking TCoD like every two or three days so by the time I see Mafia stuff and want to talk about it, everybody's already said what I was going to say. Definitely don't want to be daykilled/lynched, nope nope.


Well, I'd like to know your thoughts on trusting Mai and having everybody roleclaim!


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Gummy said:


> I haven't quite disappeared, it's just that it's finals this week so I've only been checking TCoD like every two or three days so by the time I see Mafia stuff and want to talk about it, everybody's already said what I was going to say. Definitely don't want to be daykilled/lynched, nope nope.


So what is your opinion on roleclaiming? Do you trust me, think I'm mafia, or are uncertain and want to wait?


----------



## Glace

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

I'm here! I'm here! I've also had some finals this week and had three quizzes. Also perparing for a project that's worth half of my social studies and english grades due next Monday, so... Anyways, I'm kind of 50/50 on Mai. I mean, she seems _really_ urgent (I didn't know how to say that) to kill or lynch somebody. A bit suspicious if you ask me.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Glace said:


> I'm here! I'm here! I've also had some finals this week and had three quizzes. Also perparing for a project that's worth half of my social studies and english grades due next Monday, so... Anyways, I'm kind of 50/50 on Mai. I mean, she seems _really_ urgent (I didn't know how to say that) to kill or lynch somebody. A bit suspicious if you ask me.


It's more for 'proof', even though I guess that won't really help suspicion-wise. Plus, like I said I'm fairly certain I'm going to die tonight. We have no doctors, if Kam was telling the truth and really was one, and TFM has been waiting for the mafia to send in their actions so far so there's no chance of inactivity.

Also, this is increasing activity (kind of).


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

Not sure about Mai, but (for now) I'm not really into the whole roleclaiming thing. I'm innocent, but my role works best if I don't roleclaim.

Mai seems more talkative than usual, but that may just be because this game has fewer other talkative players, thus allowing her to take the reins. Or it could mean she's Mafia. I'm really not sure which theory I favor at the moment.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

Also!

We have six players left and an unknown amount of mafia (but not exceeding two, since we're not all already dead).

Assuming we lynch wrong today (since the odds are against us), tomorrow we'll have four players and 1-2 mafia. If there are two Mafia left, we'll be dead immediately upon sunrise. If there's only one Mafia left, an incorrect lynch tomorrow will result in 2 players the next day, one of which is Mafia, resulting in an innocent loss.

If we lynch a Mafia today, we'll either automatically win or there will be one Mafia left. In that case, tomorrow we'll have four players, one of which is Mafia, and once again, we'll have to lynch correctly or we'll be left with 1 mafia of 2 players.

Ergo to survive, assuming no extra daykills/nightkills and assuming the Nexus never redirects the Mafia kill to a Mafia member, we have to lynch correctly either tonight or tomorrow, possibly both if we have two Mafia members left right now.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Gummy said:


> Not sure about Mai, but (for now) I'm not really into the whole roleclaiming thing. I'm innocent, but my role works best if I don't roleclaim.
> 
> Mai seems more talkative than usual, but that may just be because this game has fewer other talkative players, thus allowing her to take the reins. Or it could mean she's Mafia. I'm really not sure which theory I favor at the moment.


... I am a prime example of inactive mafia. If I was mafia I would probably be shutting up and trying not to get noticed because that's how horrible I am at being mafia. I'm also like that when I'm vanilla too, but that's beside the point. 

For an example at how terrible I am at being active while I'm mafia: here (mafia rolestopper) and here (mafia goon, and later don).


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

On a hunch, *Mai*. It's nothing but a hunch.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

Hmm. I don't really want to, but I'll *abstain* to tie up the votes in case TFM actually would end the day with one vote.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Mai said:


> Hmm. I don't really want to, but I'll *abstain* to tie up the votes in case TFM actually would end the day with one vote.


I don't think abstaining is allowed.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Eifie said:


> I don't think abstaining is allowed.


>:( Well I don't think he said that _specifically,_ though.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Mai said:


> >:( Well I don't think he said that _specifically,_ though.





Parasitic said:


> *Lynch must occur.*


They might've just meant that for yesterday or something, but I doubt it.

Voting *Squirrel* to tie it up because we've heard from her the least and this isn't really a vote to lynch, anyway; I just don't really think we should end the day just yet.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

So we're tied up. Well this got us no where fast.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

Well, was I supposed to lynch myself? Daykill you after you got confirmed innocent? No thanks. :/

Although now Squirrel has a small incentive to post.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Phantom said:


> So we're tied up. Well this got us no where fast.


I'm not really willing to lynch Mai based on one person's gut feeling, though.

As for what to do now... hm. I guess having Mai daykill someone to prove part of her role might be a good idea after all? There are four unconfirmed people and probably two mafia. She's got a decent chance of hitting a mafia member if she is, in fact, innocent (if she's mafia, we'd probably have two other mafia and she could shoot one of her fellow mafiosos to try to make us think that she's innocent, but then at least we'd be down one mafia member; idk.) If she does hit a mafia member, I'd be willing to roleclaim after that since the chances of an innocent win would then be decent enough that claiming wouldn't be too dangerous.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Eifie said:


> I'm not really willing to lynch Mai based on one person's gut feeling, though.
> 
> As for what to do now... hm. I guess having Mai daykill someone to prove part of her role might be a good idea after all? There are four unconfirmed people and probably two mafia. She's got a decent chance of hitting a mafia member if she is, in fact, innocent (if she's mafia, we'd probably have two other mafia and she could shoot one of her fellow mafiosos to try to make us think that she's innocent, but then at least we'd be down one mafia member; idk.) If she does hit a mafia member, I'd be willing to roleclaim after that since the chances of an innocent win would then be decent enough that claiming wouldn't be too dangerous.


If we listened to one person's gut feeling, Phantom would be dead by now. They're wrong a lot of the time!

I'd be willing to do that. Who would you like me to kill, everyone?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

Hey, mine are amazing at being right sometimes! Kill Squirrel...


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Mai said:


> I'd be willing to do that. Who would you like me to kill, everyone?


All right! I'd suggest Squirrel, for the reasons I gave earlier, or perhaps Jack, who seems to have been a lot less helpful and talkative than usual in this game (although he's said that he's been busy, I guess) until it was mentioned that he hadn't been around, after which he went and made a longish-_looking_ post that didn't actually say much to help track down the mafia idk. I guess I favour killing Squirrel since really I just kind of have a gut feeling about Jack and it's probably wrong!


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

Mai can kill Squirrel and we can lynch Jack... CRAP the innocents are a wannabe mafia.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

Sure. I'll just need to find the exact phrase...

*KILL: SQUIRREL*

EDIT: Actually, I considered Jack being mafia too. He has been kind of quiet... I guess whether Squirrel is mafia will detemine what we do about Jack?


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*



Mai said:


> Sure. I'll just need to find the exact phrase...
> 
> *KILL: SQUIRREL*
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I considered Jack being mafia too. He has been kind of quiet... I guess whether Squirrel is mafia will detemine what we do about Jack?


*
You killed Squirrel. Not mafia.

Keep voting people.*


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

... Oh. :( I guess Squirrel was probably the bulletproof recruiting mason, the jester, or the nexus, then? I think those are the only roles left that flip not mafia out of what people say that they suggested (of course, they could've lied), unless Parasitic treats mafia roleblockers that way as well.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

Now that Mai has "proven" her role... she could easily be a day killer for the mafia. Let's go for another inactive... Switching to *Gummy*.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

So um. Hello! Let's do things! *Gummy*. (If you were ever planning to roleclaim, now would be an excellent time!)


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

One more vote to lynch


----------



## Glace

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

Well, I guess *Gummy*.


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Designer Mafia [Day Two]*

*Gummy has been lynched. He was not mafia.*
*Standard night rules.*

*It's day now.* *Phantom and Eifie were killed.*


----------



## Glace

*Re: Designer Mafia [Night Two]*

Mwahaha. *Mai*.


----------



## Sypl

*Re: Designer Mafia [Night Two]*

And the winner is... Glace!
Mafia win!


----------



## Mai

... Why do you lynch someone _20 minutes after only one person posted?!_

I wasn't online until now. _I couldn't be_, because our internet was having problems. Really, the mafia deserve do to win, but this is kind of ridiculous.

>:/

It was a fun game, though. The mafia did really well, so congrats to Glace and whoever else they were!


----------



## Sypl

Glace was the only mafia


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I was pretty convinced Eifie was mafia...

I got lover, not doctor; I lied because I didn't want me and my lover to die!


----------



## Eifie

Karkat Vantas said:


> I was pretty convinced Eifie was mafia...
> 
> I got lover, not doctor; I lied because I didn't want me and my lover to die!


At least I was a partially successful Jester, then! Except you died and couldn't lynch me. *:(* I have no idea how to alien but idk I might've been a bit more successful if Mai hadn't had that daykill thing that I absolutely needed to get out of the way! And then I was sure that Jack and Glace were the remaining mafia so I had no chance of getting caught fakeclaiming anyway, sigh.

(Yeah, I lied. I suggested lover, not insane doctor. I would never suggest something like insane doctor; I dislike sanities :p And huh? Claiming doctor kind of makes you a mafia target!)


----------



## Phantom

Sigh it sucks I died... I killed Eifie, I shouldn't have... and I robbed Mai... I had a night kill and a day kill... DAMMIT! I was the most powerful player... *grumbles*


----------



## Sypl

Phantom said:


> Sigh It sucks I died... I killed Eifie, I shouldn't have... and I robbed Mai... I had a night kill and a day kill... DAMMIT! I was the most powerful player... *grumbles*


Hey Phantom, U Mad?

That just had to be said.


----------



## Phantom

YES! Sigh, sorry guys, it's pretty much my fault. I am going to go hide in the corner of shame now.


----------



## Sypl

Phantom said:


> YES! Sigh, sorry guys, it's pretty much my fault. I am going to go hide in the corner of shame now.


But this room is spherical.


----------



## Eifie

Phantom said:


> YES! Sigh, sorry guys, it's pretty much my fault. I am going to go hide in the corner of shame now.


I wasn't even innocent, so really it was a good thing for your side that you killed me! If you had killed Mai instead, I would've won instead of the mafia, but the innocents still would've lost.


----------



## Phantom

Parasitic said:


> But this room is spherical.


You are an evil evil person.


----------

